# permettre à l'étudiant (gli)



## Elfe des villes

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai des doutes à propos de la traduction d'une phrase. Il s'agit du descriptif d'un cours de psychologie de la communication.

La phrase en français est " ... sur base de références théoriques permettant à l'étudiant d'approfondir ses connaissances."
Ce que je propose est : "basandosi su alcuni materiali teoretici che *gli* permetteranno allo studente di approfondire la sua conoscenza."

Je ne suis pas sûre de la bonne utilisation du "gli".

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## Heimito

Ciao Elfe, 

quel "gli" è di troppo. Basta dire "alcuni materiali teorici che permetteranno allo studente di approfondire le sue conoscenze."


----------



## Fooler

Heimito said:


> Ciao Elfe,
> 
> quel "gli" è di troppo. Basta dire "alcuni materiali teorici che permetteranno allo studente di approfondire le sue conoscenze."





*gli* est un pronom double dans ce cas car il signifie _à lui _mais déjà spécifié avec_ à l'étudian.
_
C'est comme si tu avais écrit_ ... sur base de références théoriques que lui permettront à l'étudiant d'approfondir ses connaissances_


----------



## Elfe des villes

Merci pour vos réponses à tous les deux !

Je voudrais savoir s'il est nécessaire de mettre "conoscenza" au pluriel.


----------



## Heimito

Forse non necessario ma preferibile, in questo contesto.

“Conoscenza” lo userei più facilmente in una frase come “permetteranno allo studente di approfondire la conoscenza della materia.”


----------



## Pamela24

Elfe des villes said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai des doutes à propos de la traduction d'une phrase. Il s'agit du descriptif d'un cours de psychologie de la communication.
> 
> La phrase en français est " ... sur base de références théoriques permettant à l'étudiant d'approfondir ses connaissances."
> Ce que je propose est : "basandosi su alcuni materiali teoretici che *gli* permetteranno allo studente di approfondire la sua conoscenza."
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûre de la bonne utilisation du "gli".
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos réponses !



"basandosi su alcuni materiali TEORICI che permetteranno allo studente di approfondire la sua conoscenza"


----------



## Pamela24

mais on peut aussi écrir "conoscenze".


----------



## Elfe des villes

Bonjour Pamela et merci pour ta réponse !


----------

